# Sanding preparation tools



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

What do you guys use for sanding and preparing houses 

I have a Festool RO125 and I used to have a porter cable orbital sander but it got lost or stolen sat season. 

I'm thinking about getting a couple more of the porter cables but at 250$ a piece and how much longer they take I'm not sure how worth it they are. But I have a list of equipment that I need to buy this year that's going to take its toll. 

Does anyone suggests getting grinders to grind the paint down prior to sanding ? Or any other similar ideas?

I've always been taught to scrape and sand down the rest, which has always taken a lot of ti,e mad work. It's faster with the Festool but it's still time consuming. 

I'm looking at the paint shaver but it's definitely a costly purchase


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

we use small DeWalt grinders with 4 inch sanding flap wheels for some heavy duty paint removal where the paint shaver is too cumbersome, but beware of dust .


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Painter-Aaron said:


> What do you guys use for sanding and preparing houses
> 
> I have a Festool RO125 and I used to have a porter cable orbital sander but it got lost or stolen sat season.
> 
> ...


This past summer at a paint store we ran into a couple of other painters who were thinking about selling their paint shavers. I know 1 still has his I can ask how much he wants for it. He used it 2 times and hasn't touched it in a couple years. We almost bought it but after last years purchases we had to pass.

Dust containment with any grinders will be hard to get more than 50% of the dust collected. Even Festools RAS 115.04 E Rotary Sander will only contain roughly 75% of the dust.

http://www.festoolusa.com/power-tools/sanders/ras-11504-e-rotary-sander-570789

We also have a Speedheater. It works but takes a little time to learn how to use it.

http://www.eco-strip.com/prodstripper.html

Chemical stripping is another way but that can be costly as well.

http://www.rockmiracle.com/productlist.asp?cid=10

I guess no matter how you look at it it's going to cost you atleast a few hundred bucks.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh, forget about speedheaters. I just though mine in the trash can.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Brian C said:


> Oh, forget about speedheaters. I just though mine in the trash can.


Why? It is slow but once mastered it's a great tool to have on hand.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

For heavy duty removal I really like these

http://www.dewalt.com/tools/woodworking-sanders-random-orbital-sanders-dwe6401ds.aspx

There cheap and they use (relatively) cheap paper. Depending on how you operate it, dust containment can be as high as %70-%80. I have even modified the shrouds and been able to approach %100 containment for RRP work.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> Why? It is slow but once mastered it's a great tool to have on hand.


The burning fumes from paint with the speedheater can make you feel sick even with a face mask. Its also very slow compared to the paintshaver and I have had a timber siding catch alight with a burning ember. Lucky we hosed it with water promptly.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks Everyone, Ill have to check some of these options out


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I use a standard makita grinder with disc pad. They are really quick at removing material. I have the one with trigger instead of switch. I use alot of 40 and 80 grits


----------

